# gpu3 and ati 5 series cards



## Easy Rhino (Jan 4, 2010)

do we have any idea how the 5 series cards are going to fold in comparison with nvidia cards when gpu3 comes out?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> do we have any idea how the 5 series cards are going to fold in comparison with nvidia cards when gpu3 comes out?



i dont even think we know what the eition to gpu3 will be yet. that and gpu2 was said to not have been fully finalized for ATI. that being said instead of coming out with a 2.5 they skipped the step and seem to be dumping everything out on gpu3. The truth is no one really has any idea. nor is their really info to suggest how well it will do with the 5 or 4 series let alone ATI or nvidia in general. as a rule of thumb it will do better than GPU2...though thats a pretty shallow statement given that the 5 series that most people will own/run already have a considerable amount more shaders than the 4 series. meaning it along with other advancements in the 5 series only stands to reason it will perform better.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2010)

If a good one comes out Ill start folding too.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Jan 8, 2010)

all i know is 300 shaders on a 5850 = 3k ppd roughly mileage may vary all i can say is if thing scale linearly with shaders WOOT WOOT i want my gpu 3 client now dang it XD


----------

